Ask HN: How to attend dev conferences as a student outside the US - jonathan-kosgei
======
mtmail
Can you describe what the issue is? Does the USA not give out standard tourist
or business visas for your country?

~~~
evan_
Ive heard customs sometimes doesn’t understand the difference between a
conference and working, so if you have a tourist visa and they hear you plan
to “work” you will spend the night in jail and return to your point of origin.

Sadly I’m not sure that I can see this getting better anytime soon.

